# Waiting for appointment



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I have had all my tests and so has my husband and we have been referred to Bart from newham hospital with me being all ok but he having a vet low sperm count. Finally received our first appointment yesterday after I called them as I had been waiting 4wks. So we are off to barts 11th June, am very happy. Was just wondering what to expect on our appointment there. I know it's different every person and hospital but would really appreciate it if you can feel me in xxxxx


----------



## NicOB (May 2, 2012)

Have you had any tests done at the hospital yet after being referred?  I'm not sure if it's every hospital but ours repeat all the tests you may have already had done once you get referred to them.

We had our very first appointment on Monday which consisted of blood tests (for both of us), an internal scan for me and DP had to make an appointment to give a sample (yet again!!)

We were told we'd receive an appointment through the post to see a nurse or doctor and would be seen with 12 weeks. Just waiting on that now


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

No I haven't but newham hospital is under the st.barts trust so I am hoping no more tests as we had loads in germany too when we're living there.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Finally got my letter from barts hospital. It says they will discuss my course of treatment. I really hope it's not much longer until I start then. Has anyone had a letter before that has said this? How long did you have to wait to start?


----------



## gingerstar61 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gosh so much waiting, and how confusing. 

I seem to be just a couple of steps behind you Finky, having been to GP had normal cd 3 and cd 21 bloods, and normal cervical swabs. DH's had 2x seman analysis, both showing very low motility and not very good morphology. Although, I still don't really understand the numbers to be honest.

We've now had a referral letter from the doctor, and I'm waiting to hear back from the hospital (NHS choose and book hotline said to go back to GP if I hadn't heard anything from the hospital by 18th- doesn't sound promising  )

How are you getting on?


----------

